# Подскажите какие сроки лечения моей травмы?



## Ришат (16 Дек 2011)

Здравствуйте! У меня был компрессионный перелом позвоночника (поясничный 4й) тоже при аварии 14 августа 2011. Вот уже 5й месяц нахожусь на больничном, амбулаторном лечении. Боли в спине бывают редко, но проявляются. Система у нас в больнице мне не понятна... хожу каждые 10 дней продлевать больничный на прием к врачу, и каждый раз еще и к зам. заведующей поликлиники которая решает продлевать или нет... У меня такой вопрос, *подскажите пожалуйста какие сроки лечения моей травмы???*  эта зам. заведующего каким-то образом определяет что у меня все хорошо и я могу приступить к работе. Работа у меня связана с тяжелыми нагрузками, я нефтяник работаю на севере. и я боюсь что могу надорвать спину. Просто если она закроет мне больничный *смогу ли я каким нибудь образом это оспорить???*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2011)

Снимки покажите.


----------



## Березка (19 Дек 2011)

Правильно разместить снимки поможет тема МРТ, КТ, Рентгенография. Как разместить снимки на форуме.


----------

